# L-Lysone



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 18, 2006)

Anybody use this stuff?  Apperently it's a natural ammino acid which comes in a tablet and helps with repair.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2006)

l-Leucine?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 18, 2006)

L-Lysine...........

L-Lysine is an essential amino acid that is necessary for the building blocks of all proteins. Lysine has been suggested to inhibit virus infections and is recommended for herpes simplex, canker and cold sores, proper nitrogen balance, enzymes, collagen and tissue repair, after surgery and sports injuries.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2006)

Any Amino acid is a part of muscle growth and repair.  They are the foundations of Protein.



> L-Leucine, or leucine, is known as one of the three branch-chain amino acids. Leucine works with valine and isoleucine to protect and fuel the muscles. It also works to increase endurance and enhance energy. Leucine is an important amino acid for the production of hemoglobin. It maintains blood sugar levels and increases growth hormone production. Leucine is found in both animal and vegetable products.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Wild1Poet2 (Jul 22, 2006)

I never heard of lysone.  Is it new?

I've used leucine, leaukic and HMB.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 22, 2006)

Wild1Poet2 said:
			
		

> I never heard of lysone.  Is it new?
> 
> I've used leucine, leaukic and HMB.



it was a typo


----------

